# New Unmarked Mustangs



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

I heard from a friend today that he was traveling on I-91N around Northampton, MA a bit ago and came across a silver unmarked Mustang doing doing traffic duty at a work zone. Anyone know if this is one of a few Mustangs used or is it an oddball (such as the only one)? Would love to get a photo op with it when my '88 MA State Police Mustang SSP is restored! Any info on the/these new Mustang(s)?


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

mtc said:


> They're quite prevalent at your local Ford dealer.


:jestera:

You got me! I meant info on the new one's in service, not at the dealer!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I havent heard anything about them as of yet. Are you sure it was MSP and not just some Whacker???


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

I saw a 6-cyl. Mustang ('99-'04 style) once doing the same thing about 2-3 years ago. Could one or both of these have been privately owned?

It's amazing how hard it is to find out anything about these things! I was on the phone with the MSP (to find pictures of Mustang SSP's in service) and they told me that they contacted officers who were assigned to the SSP's to see if they had any photos. So I asked, "you know how many there were?" He told me that he was unsure how much information he could give out. I was thinking to myself, "wow," as I would have been happy knowing how many of them were even in service years ago (most were sold at auction in 2004). A few people I know have been researching the CT and MA SSP's and know very, very little about these Mustangs. They actually say that out of anyone, I've had the most luck, and that isn't even a whole lot! CT finally released the amount used, colors, and some of the unit numbers just about two years ago. My quest continues...:-k

I'm more concerned with finding info on the SSP's, but I figured it would be nice to know how many of the newer Mustangs are being used!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

mtc said:


> I don't even know what an "SSP" is !!
> 
> If there are unmarked sports cars working in the MSP... nobody's going to tell you what they are.


*S*evere (or *S*pecial) *S*ervice *P*ackage.

I work in the area 5pt0Joe and I've not seen any Mustang since the mid 90's. That doesn't mean that a Trooper from another part of the State wasn't doing a detail up this way though.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I don't think it's new, but it probably belongs to a member assigned to a special unit. No mustangs are assigned to Troop B.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Is your friend sure it wasn't a Fusion? Some troopers assigned to the DA's office have those and use them on details.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

V-6 Stangs assigned to GATSF


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry for not clarifying the "SSP" name! For those of you who are unfamiliar with the Mustang SSP, I encourage you to check out my site <www.5pt0joe.com> and/or <www.sspmustang.org>.

Since I wasn't with my friend, I can't vouch if it were a Mustang, Fusion, or anything at that, but I believe that he would be correct stating that it was a Mustang since he owns a Ford dealership!

I'm kind of curious about that car, but won't lose sleep over it. I know several states use the occasional Mustang taken in from drug busts and such. Wasn't sure if this was like Indiana, who purchased 18 of them at once. Thanks for all your quick responses!

Also, for anyone who wants to see a Mustang SSP in person and benefit a great cause, I will be at the 9th Annual Classic Car and Motorcycle Run this coming Sunday in Framingham, MA <Upcoming Events : Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation International>. All proceeds benefit JDRF. There will be a 30-mile cruise led by the Framingham PD! I'll have my Texas Highway Patrol SSP.


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

mtc said:


> Sounds like fun 5pt - but I'm diligently working on the house... yeah.. that's what I'm doing... painting, staining, putting up lights...
> 
> Yep - thas my story and I'm sticking to it!
> 
> (just ignore the pile of Corona bottles piling up in the recycle bin!)


Good luck with that! Should be decent weather for you and your recycling bin!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope if you're issued a mustang.. you are able to get a second vehicle too. Snow in MA is no joke with that sled.


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

*2005 Ford Mustang* unmarked unit

View attachment 1193


this is off the Massachusetts location on the police car website

Massachusetts State Police Cars


----------

